# PLEASE give me your opinion on this dress!! I need to buy it tomorrow or it's gone!



## luvsic (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm being a posting whore, I know, BUT

I have had this dress on hold for like two weeks and everyone's getting pissed at me because it's our last extra small and I need to buy it by TOMORROW or they're putting it back on the floor!!

The link for more views:

bebe.com Silky Strapless Petal Dress







The model pulling it all the way up to her butt makes it look trashy, but it looks longer on me because I am short (5'2") 

So, is this a yay or nay from you guys? I personally love it, but my mom (who gives honest advice that is usually accurate) said it made my legs look fat and it didn't flatter my bust. She hated the bubble hemline and said it looked cheap. Basically her reaction to it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ONE of my friends said it looked strange, like underwear was bunching up in the back of it. 

THE REST of my friends say it is cute but they haven't seen me with it on. 

It'll be about 70 USD for me. Is it worth it?

What do you guys think? I value your opinions! :O please let me know!!

Here it is on Dakota Fanning:






i need to make my decision tomorrow by 2 O__O


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it's cute. If_ you_ like it you should get it, if you think it looks great on you, why not?


----------



## cindiaz (Feb 17, 2009)

I like it too!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

it looks better on the model than it does dakota imo. she doesnt look happy at all and it shows in the dress.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 17, 2009)

It's cute. If you like the way it looks on you, get it!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's just a little expensive...that's why, and if I get it it's gonna eat up a large chunk of my paycheck. That's the only thing - I don't know if I could find something better which would come along...I wish you guys could see how it looked on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not sure if it looks great on me...I thought it did at first, but after all of the comments my mom made I had second thoughts. My co-workers may not be completely honest w/ me, after all if I buy it it's just more money towards the store whether or not it looks good in reality.


----------



## kariii (Feb 17, 2009)

I say go with those opinions of the people that saw it on you in person. i think with that coral color it only looks good on certain skin color. Dakota is pretty slender and even on her, it makes her legs look short and stubby. For me I'd say is a nay!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I think it's cute. If you like it you should get it, if you think it looks great on you, why not?_

 
what she said


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 18, 2009)

When you think of the dress as an entire outfit instead of one piece, $70 doesn't seem steep at all. If you think you'll wear it enough, get it.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it's important to gauge the opinion of the people around you.  If your mom is usually correct in her analysis of things you may want to consider what she said.  I certainly wouldn't say if you like it just buy it because that's where people get fucked up.  I see people in things all the time that are not at all flattering and they rock it because they like it when perhaps they should have asked someone's opinion about it.  When I try something on that I am not sure about I always get a few opinions, especially that of strangers, so I can make my decision.  I have put things back many times because even though I liked it people were like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So, I said all that to say weigh the opinions and follow your instincts.  It seems as though your instincts are telling you not to buy it but you are just having doubts.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 18, 2009)

It's cute! I think you should go for it if you like it, especially since you can return it. $70 is not that bad. It is the last one and if you don't get it, yu might end up regretting it (which sucks, I know!) Try it on at home so you don't feel pressured like when you're trying it at the store. If you don't like it, you can just return it right?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very Cute!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 18, 2009)

get it


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_I say go with those opinions of the people that saw it on you in person. i think with that coral color it only looks good on certain skin color. Dakota is pretty slender and even on her, it makes her legs look short and stubby. For me I'd say is a nay!_

 
I think the exact same thing. I like it a lot unless you look at the bottom, I think you need really strait thin legs to rock that and even then... it's a personal opinion tho.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 18, 2009)

THE INDECISIVENESS O___O I'm still really torn. 

hmm. It only goes down to 70 b/c of my employee discount, and some money I saved up as a gift from my parents. Originally it was 139. 

I am not really stick-straight all over like Dakota, I have a few more curves. I want to trust the people who saw it in person, but at the same time they are my co-workers, so I am not sure if they are just saying that so I will buy it...after all, it is money going towards our store.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Please buy it


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to say it looks a lot better on Dakota then it does on the model lol.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 18, 2009)

love the dress its cute but i think you should consider what your mom said because there is no point getting it if it doesnt look good.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 18, 2009)

i would have told you to get it if i didnt see the other angle images on the website. from the back it looks like a giant baby diaper. *sigh, i was tempted to check that out myself


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it's really pretty!! And as mentioned before, as long as YOU like it, then get it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 18, 2009)

it's a really pretty dress from the one angle that the model shows, but when checking out the back it looks weird. i wish we could see a picture of you in it. but if your mom said it didn't look right i would trust her opinion the most.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 18, 2009)

.. 2 hours and counting... 

thanks for the opinions you guys. I wish you all could see a picture of me wearing it too.

my mom has beautiful taste, but at the same time I feel like she has a different taste from me on certain items of clothing. She, for example, would catagorize this dress as cheap and trashy. I on the other hand think it's cute, flirty, youthful and fun. So, anything that bears a LITTLE cleavage or is a little short, she marks out completely. However, she genuinely thinks this doesn't flatter me. My co-workers thinks it looks adorable. So again, I am still torn.

I think it's about 70/30 right now, on my decision of getting it or not. I was in love with it when I first saw it and tried it on, but now I really am having second thoughts. 

Hmm. I will let you guys know what happens after I get off work today.

*moment of truth...*


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 18, 2009)

when you get it... I WANT PICTURESSS!!!!! =]


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 18, 2009)

ok so I guess I'm answering too late, but whenever I'm torn on an outfit I make sure I wear it for at least 5 minutes and do typical things in it; sit down bend over, etc. Then I take pictures at all angles. If you feel like a rockstar wearing it, go back and look at the pictures later. If you still feel like you rocked it then buy it, if you aren't sure you can handle it riding up when you lean over or you'd feel even the least bit self concious then don't buy it.
For me, it all depends on if I feel like a rockstar when I put it on. If I don't have to worry about a nip slip or my hot pocket making an appearance and I love the way I feel then it's mine.


----------



## Stephy171 (Feb 18, 2009)

i say go for it.... its supper cute!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 19, 2009)

*It Is Done*

People...

I BOUGHT IT.

Thankfully, when I tried it on for my friend she immediately "awwed" and said it was very cute. So that was def. a relief for me...although, I do need to wear it with a nice pair of heels for the look to be *complete*. I'm not sure how to accessorize it though. Any ideas? It stands out by itself a lot so I don't think I need much. 

It looks really cute on, but it squeezes out some of my arm fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, just a sign I need to work out a little more. And this dress DEFINITELY needs heels or it just doesn't look right. 

And Bloop, I wish I could take pictures but I don't own a camera! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I can steal my dad's..


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAY You Bought It Omg 8DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## luvsic (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_YAYAYAYAYAY You Bought It Omg 8DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD_

 





 let's hope it was worth it! no more eating out for a month for me!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldn't do any accessories except some earrings. I think a necklace would take away from it being strapless and a bracelet just seems too much to add since it isnt really a plain dress. I would wear nude heels with it to make you look even taller.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 19, 2009)

I second earrings and nude heels the dress will do the rest for you


----------



## luvsic (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies. However I don't own any nude heels.... would black ones go good with it? I have some cute black ones I think I could wear. And, sadly, I don't have my ears pierced, so I can't pull that off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking just a nice clutch...but I'm not sure what color I could wear with that either.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2009)

I think black would be kind of harsh. It just seems like such a delicate dress for black shoes IMO.

Maybe a cream coloured clutch and shoes?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

Is it bad that I'm seeing it with some patent leather seafoam green heels?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Is it bad that I'm seeing it with some patent leather seafoam green heels? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG that may work! haha
I have some platform six inch heels! the prettiest seafoam color! 
that I bought about 11 years ago in Los Angeles and have kept them ever since...
the dress is such a pretty color, coral is it...or godess pink like on the website?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: It Is Done*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_ 
It looks really cute on, but it squeezes out some of my arm fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, just a sign I need to work out a little more. _

 
luvsic, you said the dress is xtra small, i'm sure you don't have arm fat squeezing out! 
happy you bought it! if black is all you got for heels, then wear them!
if you are happy & confident with the way the dress looks, then no one will notice your shoes!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 19, 2009)

hahaha as much as I'd love to be able to find some sea foam green heels, I don't know where to even start looking for them!! 

I think nude or creme colored heels and a clutch is my best bet, they are more muted so they let the dress stand out more...however, I am kind of on a budget, so maybe until I save up I can get some. Black will have to do for now. 

And lol, girl I may be an extra small but I still have some curves. I am a little bigger around on the ribcage but not otherwise....sigh, something I've always disliked about my body (a bigger ribcage) oh well though, what can you do.


----------

